# Anyone used a Sane tatsu knife before?



## jasonjjj (Jun 5, 2013)

Hi, the link above is to the knife i was planning to get simply because i wanted to treat my self and that i really love the design the knife,

Ive only ever had real experience using western knifes so im glad that it has a western handle but a japanese look to it,

im looking to spend anywhere in the vacinity of £70 for a new knife with a similar design ( something to add to my collection )

the only reason this came to mind is because i dont know how to find reputable sellers online for knives.

So my question is; is the knife i picked any good? I already know how to sharpen I have a 1000/3000/8000 grit and will be using it to cut veg alot, are there better knifes in my price range


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

I'll tell you what, that looks a lot like my knife.  I think there was a post recently about Sakai Takayuki.  Same one.

I bought mine as Gekko from JCK.  It's all the same, only the names will change.  This maker sells the same knife to a lot of different brands.

I got the 140mm petty and I like it a lot.  Out of the box edge was very very bad.  It would cut, sure.  The bevel was uneven in height on the right side (taller and thinner in parts).  I think they didn't sharpen the left side at all even though it is marketed as 50/50 ish.  After fixing these issues,  I use it more than my other petty.  It's great for garlic, shallots, and citrus.  I specifically was looking for a stainless petty for citrus prep.  My other knives are all carbon.

F&F, the spine was very square and uncomfortable.  I'm going to round it off with sandpaper.

If you know how to sharpen, it's a good knife for the price.  I like the handle looks a lot. 

One other note: It looks nice to begin with, but when you start sharpening and thinning behind the edge, it will get scratched up.  I don't usually get fancy looking knives for that reason.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

http://www.cheftalk.com/t/73564/whats-so-bad-about-the-sakai-takayuki-hammered-damascus


----------



## galley swiller (May 29, 2013)

I am not finding any specific critical information about Sane Tatsu knives, other than listing of very low priced Japanese made knives.  The linked Amazon page and the written copy simply doesn't show any detail about what particular steel is used - only generic foo-foo.

There doesn't seem to be much (if any) forum feedback about Sane Tatsu.

I would be very hesitant about thinking that Sane Tatsu and Sakai Takayuki are the same.  Significantly different price points.

Galley Swiller


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Are you factoring in currency conversion? Its not that far off. $10 or so.


----------



## galley swiller (May 29, 2013)

The knives are not being offered by Amazon.co.uk, but by a secondary merchant, Samurai Merchants, based in Japan.  Shipping and import duties are paid separately.  As for the prices, at $1.63 to 1 UK pound, the 180 mm gyuto is about $97, the 210 mm gyuto is about $119 and the 240 mm is about $163.

In my re-review of the Amazon.co.uk copy, I do see that the knife is made from Damascus clad VG-10 steel.  My bad.  I did also note that at least one reviewer had chips.

Galley Swiller


----------



## jasonjjj (Jun 5, 2013)

Hey thanks guys you all saved me a lot of hassle and some money aswell.
I really appreciate you putting the time in and letting me know about the knife looks like I will find another knife


----------

